# Harbor freight trailer wiring.



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 28, 2011)

Last year I fixed up an old utility trailer with a new coupling and wiring kit from HF. The coupling is just fine the "Haul Master" brand wiring on the other hand was very disappointing. It lasted less than 1 year it is made with very small gauge wire and the Insulation of on all the wires cracked at the plug resulting in the plug pulling of. I replaced the wiring with a Hopkins kit from Walmart it is made from a heavier gauge wire and thicker insulation.


----------



## ohiolunker (Apr 6, 2011)

I live only a few miles from a Harbor Freights and after what seems like a thousand visits I've found that you either strike gold or come home with complete junk. The prices are cheap, but it's always a gamble at HF.


----------



## willfishforfood (Apr 11, 2011)

I like there LED light


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

The lights themselves look good.


----------



## BOB350RX (Apr 19, 2011)

ohiolunker said:


> I live only a few miles from a Harbor Freights and after what seems like a thousand visits I've found that you either strike gold or come home with complete junk. The prices are cheap, but it's always a gamble at HF.


DIDDO, I WATCH EVERYTHING I BUY FROM THERE


----------

